# masterbuilt electronic smoker  - beef ribs cooking time and style



## gokartsj (Dec 18, 2015)

hey guys kinda new here, name is jay, smoked pork ribs and chicken before but wanted to try beef also cooking more meat than i normaly do. got big beef ribs from a butcher and was wondering time and temp and style. usual pork ribs i do 5 to 6 hours and 3-2-1 method around 225°. should it be the same? 

also has anyone had the external smoke box for masterbuilt (on top of smoker in pic) that mounts to the side? i cant seem to get it to work past an hour or two i end up taking all the chips out and starting over which s a big pain. any suggestions?

thanks very much for your time. 

-Jay













1.jpg



__ gokartsj
__ Dec 18, 2015


















2.jpg



__ gokartsj
__ Dec 18, 2015





2 slabs of beef ribs


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2015)

That style of Beef Ribs will work with 3-2-1, or 5-6 hours, give or take a bit depending on tenderness you like. 225 to 275 will work. If you add something to the foil, use a savory liquid like Beef Broth. Sweet stuff, Apple Juice, Honey, Etc. does not work as well with beef in my opinion. A few guys have had the same complaint about chips hanging up in the MES cold smoke unit. Switch to Pellets or come up with a way to make the chips smaller...JJ


----------



## gokartsj (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds good thanks for the info I appreciate it.


----------

